# 50 GB Free Online Storage



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

http://adrive.com/ Free and with no download requirements. Just upload and leave it. Download when you need it. There is also a "Share" function if you want others to have access to specified (selected) files. A good way to transfer files that exceed your email limit (or that of the person to whom you are sending the file.)


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

whats the catch? you dont get 50GB of online storage for "free"


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

I have just skimmed through the t&C of the site and i could not see anything that limited you to what you could store or for how long or anything, just that it had to be legal and not breaking copyright laws, but i agree something is wrong there has to be a catch. It is too good to be true !!


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

There is no catch. It is completely free. They are though, coming out with premium, just in-case you need more than 50 Gigs. Believe me, 50G can go by fast.


----------



## snooker (Sep 22, 2002)

Hmmm , The arrive of the cloud


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

50GB is pretty huge. Is it *reliable*?, for being an online backup?


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Such pessimists. I'll bet you wear a belt and suspenders!


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

hello jdl, the first time I saw your thread convinced me to check it out immediately! (Maybe I saw the word FREE) 

Asking if it is *reliable* doesn't mean I'm *in doubt* of it's service or feel pessimist for it's quality. I even saw it *MORE APPEALING*, than let's say ...Rapidshare, because of it's 50GB. That's why I said '50GB is pretty huge'! You know what?, I'm always after FREE products/service. QUALITY products/QUALITY service that are FREE.
I believe http://adrive.com/ is one them!

I'm only asking for an opinion 'eh. Maybe my question should be like this...

-------
Anyone tried http://adrive.com/ ? Is it reliable? Can you share me your experience? I believe it fits my needs, how do I use it/register?
-------

The same question when I asked for the *reliability* of Rapishare and people simply tell me YES then share the cool stuff/experiences.

Besides, we are under the forum...

-------
Reviews
Let us know about your experiences with particular companies or products.
-------

And again I'm only asking for your experience/review...nothing more...nothing less 

(Why is it, sometimes, so hard to ask questions like this on every forum)

...free technology makes sense to me! don't get me wrong


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks pretty good.  Here's an image I stuck up there, I'm trying to see if they get upset with hotlinks.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

unless im missing something john, i see no link. so do i take it they dont like the hotlinks?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

jbm1991 said:


> unless im missing something john, i see no link. so do i take it they dont like the hotlinks?


You take it correctly it would appear. 

Here's what I posted, obviously without the spaces in the IMG specification. It appears to simply return nothing. I wondered if it were possible, obviously not.


JohnWill said:


> Looks pretty good.  Here's an image I stuck up there, I'm trying to see if they get upset with hotlinks.
> 
> [ IMG ]http://adrive.com/home/downloadfile/7949682[ /IMG ]


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Is there a max file size for this service?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

2 gigs I believe. From the FAQ:


> *What is the upload limit on a single file?*
> At the moment, the largest file size that can be uploaded is 2 gigabytes (2048 megabytes).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Looks pretty good.  Here's an image I stuck up there, I'm trying to see if they get upset with hotlinks.


I did not see the link in your post John but now can see it in the Quote.
I also went to the link but all I see is there the main page you see here http://adrive.com/

So you got yor setting so anyone can see the file or is it Private? A Private link would be no good to us.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I use box.net and have sent people from this forum to download from my account (direct links with no password required once set up). No nagging and no cost, unless you want more.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How do you link to a Box.net file? I just tried to post a link here, no joy. Obviously, the free account doesn't allow direct links either.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's not a direct link in the free account. But if files are shared, they can be accessed by others through an intermediate page. So it's not a "direct" link, but hardly a hindrance.

Box.net needs to introduce itself to newcomers, I guess. Here's an example:

http://www.box.net/shared/zlsx1fv480

Look familiar?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So, how did you get that link to display? I guess I don't get the "intermediate page" comment.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I just uploaded a file which contained a hotlink for a test. When you upload any file, you have a choice to "share" the file. There's also a self contained way to email a link to that file to anyone with an email address...I emailed myself and here's what came:

"(My email address)...has shared the following file (ADrive Test 
Hotlink.doc) with you through ADrive:

http://www.adrive.com/public/c34aebeca041b8df15f5cc2774a051d6031e7edf02595996cf085a61998a3bd6.html

(my email address)... says:
"here's a test of ADrive"

If you feel you've received this email in error, or would like to 
report abuse, please contact us at [email protected].

Please do not reply to this system-generated email.

Thank you,
ADrive.com"

You could send that link directly to anyone also, but you might want to use "TinyURL" (See here) to use a shorter link.

The process does not allow the user to see the file at ADrive, but allows a download to the recipient to open the file and use the hotlink.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> It's not a direct link in the free account. But if files are shared, they can be accessed by others through an intermediate page. So it's not a "direct" link, but hardly a hindrance.
> 
> Box.net needs to introduce itself to newcomers, I guess. Here's an example:
> 
> ...


Ok your link takes me the page with a download button for a file but when I click on it I get this...User is not allowed to use direct links. 
Maybe if I would of copied and paste the address into the address bar and went there it would work. I did copy and paste in netscape and it worked and I got the download but it did not work in firefox.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

jdl said:


> I just uploaded a file which contained a hotlink for a test. When you upload any file, you have a choice to "share" the file. There's also a self contained way to email a link to that file to anyone with an email address...I emailed myself and here's what came:
> 
> "(My email address)...has shared the following file (ADrive Test
> Hotlink.doc) with you through ADrive:
> ...


It would not download for me and then I seen
"If it does not start then click here to start download" and clicked the link and went to another page that said "You are trying to visit a page without visiting the download page first" and "An error has occured. Please Return to Download Page and try again. Thanks." I like the java script run but that did nothing. I had to let the site set a cookie to get the download to work.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

adrive is working here, (also tried TinyURL)

can someone please test/download this! (I set it to be available 'till 2008-03-01) I also wanted to see what happens if it expires.

(old How.To.Build.A.Computer.pdf)
*http://tinyurl.com/ywd4e7*

thanks!


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Downloaded or Opened fine with Adobe Reader from NomaDesk.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Still don't get it, I don't see how to hotlink a file from the free account.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Still don't get it, I don't see how to hotlink a file from the free account.


In my case, I opened MS word and typed the hotlink into the word file.

I then uploaded the word file to ADrive. It appeared on my page. To the right of the file title there is a button "share." Clicking on that button generates a link, directly under the file title, that anyone can use to download the file containing the hotlink you posted.

In the line with the ADrive link to your file is a button called "email" clicking that button opens an email client that allows you to email the link to anyone you wish. You can also copy the link and post it in a web site (as I did above) or use your own email client to forward the ADrive link to your intended recipient.

I'll try to answer any other questions. Please be specific.

I think this is an excellent site. It still has some limitations but they're working on them. For instance, right now you can only forward a link to a single file. My son-in-law wishes to use the service to upload MP3s of his speaches to the site and let someone access the list and download a speach from a specific date. So far, that is not possible but they say they are working on it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess you don't understand what I mean when I say *hotlink*. I'm talking about posting a picture that will appear in a message here, not sharing a file that you can click on a link and download from their site.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm also having difficulty hotlinking images from *adrive*.

BTW, I just want to test my *first image post* here if it's working.

---o0o---









(image host using http://tinypic.com/)

---o0o---









(image from http://www.funpicsfree.com/)

I still can't figure out how to do it on *adrive*. Please share it here if someone knows how.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm guessing that direct hotlinks from aDrive are not possible. I know the sharing works, but that's a totally different thing.

I'd still like to find an image service that does allow me to hotlink.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

JohnWill,

Sorry for the confusion on my part. I would suggest you go to their "Help" page and tell them what you want and why. Explain why it would be a good idea for them to allow it. Hotlinking has several "bad" connotations so I'd suggest explaining the "good" things for which it can be used.

This is a new site and they seem to be willing to work on things that users need to make the site useful and successful. They answered my request very quickly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting thought.


----------



## Michael80_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any more info on ADrive? I read about it on this forum and started using them. I haven't run into any issues and the amount of space is killer.  I noticed they are planning a new release. It seems like they'll offer more security and storage: http://www.adrive.com/info/news


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I signed up for ADrive, but I haven't really used it for anything yet. If they offered hotlinks to forums like this, I'd put some graphics in there...


----------

